# MP3 compatible devices



## blkhwk34 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm brand new to the forum and a new owner of a 2010 Jetta TDI Sportwagen with a RCD-510 touch screen radio. I have the OEM connector cable for iPod and it works fine. I recently bought a USB connector cable to try and run an mp3 player through the MDI cable as opposed to the AUX port. My question is does anyone know what mp3 players might work through a USB connected to the MDI port?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: MP3 compatible devices (blkhwk34)*

The MDI USB cable only supports USB sticks.
For Misc MP3 devices, you'd have to use the Aux plug.


----------

